# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  [HÀNG ĐỘC] BW GROUP Công Nghệ Phục Chế Ảnh Chuyên Nghiệp 2CD

## tvhp2015

Chắc không cần giới thiệu về BW Group, còn nội dung thì xem hình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]



*Download Here*

*CD1 (Size: 10*33Mb)*



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107772494/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/107781398/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/107799266/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/107810474/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/107817865/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/107824680/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/107830062/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/107851514/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/107885867/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/107887225/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD1.iso.010
```

or


```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9VVIFBZY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NRJCE9JH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q7FCDWUU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XM4NP6RM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6UU5SUOH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQBHO9NJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=53YZOKX4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0TJ2JEUL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9R1EW1YW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=842PNH0Q
```

*******************************************
*CD2 (Size: 10*46 Mb)*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107902433/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/108001346/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/107925488/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/108029614/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/107933800/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/108004499/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/107913900/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/108050437/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/108025307/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/108090075/BWGroup_cong_nghe_phuc_che_anh_chuyen_nghiep_CD2.iso.010
```

or


```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DF8ETARF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2W0IY335
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WSW6YNT6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FKXP0A6G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HZKVN8OF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y20RH7MO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BUKU8NQR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AEAM1W3E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G2ER2GOH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MTBY4D2C
```

P/M: If link die,i will reup

----------

